# fin rot?



## lambretta (Oct 31, 2019)

4 foot tank amonia 0 nitrite 0 nitrate between 20 and 40 
stocked with 12 juv peacocks and haps and 4 clown loach 
temp 28c

dc 10 body has gone white at the back by the tail and now looks red raw and the tail i notice is now split ,noticed it first when i spotted it being pecked at 
its now in a small tank temp set at 30c added salt ,ich x ,general cure and anti bacterial drops

is there anything else i can do to help the fish 
thanks terry


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Does not sound like ich, but you also have several medications in the tank. Are you sure it is OK to mix the medications?

What is the nitrate in the small tank?


----------



## lambretta (Oct 31, 2019)

nitrate between 20 and 40 as it is mainly water from the main tank with about 30% fresh
will be doing water change tomorrow and will continue with just the fin rot treatment


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It does not sound like fin rot either...the back half of the fish going white, red and raw? Not sure what that is. Fin rot is when the edges of the fins are mushy and dissolve away.

Split fins is aggression.

Try to get the nitrates below 20ppm.


----------



## lambretta (Oct 31, 2019)

water change and nitrates down to close to zero 
thrown a load of plants into the tank ,20 gals,and with just a juv fish in there should stay very low
will continue with the antibiotic treatment and the general cure 
most of the tail has now gone or barely hanging on


----------



## lambretta (Oct 31, 2019)

sorry to say he didnt last the day
rest of the tank seem ok ,so fingers crossed


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## davinci (Feb 20, 2020)

It could be chlorine attack, did u checked? White scales are prolonged chlorine effect.


----------



## lambretta (Oct 31, 2019)

tank well dosed with safe and all other fish are fine


----------

